# Sioux Valley Field Trial



## ffbo (May 2, 2009)

Any word on the set-ups for the Open and Q.


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Somebody's gotta have something. Very interested in the Q.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

ffbo said:


> Any word on the set-ups for the Open and Q.


The Limited is a biggie quad with two retired. I timed two dogs; one took 12 minutes and the other 14. Some faster pickups and #2 just hit the test quite hard in about 8 minutes. The success rate is not good and the cross wind is just getting cranked up.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Heard limited had a pretty poor success rate in the first 10 or so dogs.

Qualifying has a large number of handles,. Don't have any numbers but the word was that a LOT of dogs were going back into the flyer or into an area where 2 culverts are glaring in the sun. Wind is a factor as well.


----------



## P4PLABS (May 3, 2010)

If/when anyone finds out results for Qual. would you mind putting some info up w/ maybe places and jams?? Thanks


----------



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

Hi,
Was wondering if anybody knows how number 20 in the Q has done. She is the liver Flat-Coat. 

KM


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Qual to water marks Sat AM

Open to finish 1rst series Sat AM

Amat 8 AM start Sat

Should be busy day for SVRC


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I wrote these down quickly, so don't hold me to them, but this is what I have for callbacks to the qual water marks.

2, 4, 5, 12, 15, 17, 25, 29, 30, 32, 38

Yes there were a lot of handles. If I had to guess, half or a little more than half handled on the middle retired.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

31 back to Open land blind. Sorry do not have numbers


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Still wondering if any one has current information for placement in qual and how is derby?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Bob Kennon and Mark Smith with Reacher second and Davy third in Q.


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats !! to Danny Farmer and his 1st place with Hayseed's Little Darlin MH (Rachael), Way to go Danny!!

Carole
Cropper Duster's Payoff Gal MH QAA, Sunny


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats Bob!!!!!! Davey and Reacher...2 very nice dogs...Congrats to you too Mark.


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Open has 19 back to the water blind in the morning.
Farmer has 4 back:
20-Cash
53-Poacher
69-Gracie
90-Bobby

Mark Smith: 8-Pick, 23-Ali, 56-Diesel, 86-Tex
Steve Blythe: 41-Nickie, 81-Red, 92-Finn
Gary Unger: 4-Rough, 65-Sly
Steve Yozamp: 12-Chase, 40-Razor, 
Jeff Horsely: 54-Ruby
Jim Beck: 57-Kodi, 67-Tug, 78-Otter

A big congrats to Danny & Rachel on winning a very tough Qual.!
( Sorry do not know other placements)
Owner Carole Robison I know is very proud as you should be!!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

This is what I have for open and am callbacks to water blinds. Please forgive me if there are any errors or omissions.

Open:

4, 8, 12, 20, 23, 40, 41, 53, 54, 56, 57, 65, 67, 69, 78, 81, 86, 90, 92

Am:

1, 3, 5, 8, 13, 23, 27, 30, 40, 49

Don't have anything on qual or derby, sorry.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

iTrain said:


> Open has 19 back to the water blind in the morning.
> Farmer has 4 back:
> 20-Cash
> 53-Poacher
> ...


Can you give us some idea of the test that were set up in the Qual?

Thanks


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Can someone fill in the blanks for me on the Q. I know that only 6 dogs finished but am missing 4th and a jam

1-Racheal
2- Reacher
3- Davey
4
RJ Tux
J

Congrats to all. To start with 45 and finish with 6 - it must have had some real meat in it. Can anyone tell us more?


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Open 4th:
4. 8 12 23. 40. 53. 54. 57 69 86. 90
should. Be 11dogs


----------



## gum (Nov 11, 2007)

Q 4th 2 jam 15 call backs on derby to 3rd were 1 2 5 6 8 9 10 12 14 15 16 18 19


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Carole said:


> Congrats !! to Danny Farmer and his 1st place with Hayseed's Little Darlin MH (Rachael), Way to go Danny!!
> 
> Carole
> Cropper Duster's Payoff Gal MH QAA, Sunny


Congrats to Rachael.


----------



## TreeTopBirdGirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Congrats to Tyler Sheppard and Billy for winning the Derby!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any other Derby info ?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open report PLEASE!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I heard that Ruff won the Open. And that Danny told second with Sylvia McClure's Gracie, which makes Gracie a Field Champion.
*Congratulations to Sylvia!*


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I have no other information.

Sorry

Ted


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Results are up on Entry Express.


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Open Placements:
1st Rough - Unger
2nd Gracie-Farmer
3rd Tex-Smith
4th Quick-Smith

Sorry do not know jams! Congrats to all!!!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Go Rough and Gary! That should qualify him for the NRC. Rough, your two pups in Yardley, as well as a couple of members of your "harem," send their congratulations.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

NEW FIELD CHAMPION!!!
FC-HILLTOP'S HIGH SOCIETY!!!
Congrats to all involved in Gracie's success.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

YardleyLabs said:


> Go Rough and Gary! That should qualify him for the NRC. Rough, your two pups in Yardley, as well as a couple of members of your "harem," send their congratulations.


Rough qualified a few weeks ago at Duluth with a win. This is iciing. Pretty good summer.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

whattadog - whattateam - bet Danny would give Sylvia as much credit as she will give him - nice things happen to nice people!!


----------



## ffbo (May 2, 2009)

Big congrats to Gary, Elizabeth and especially Rough. He is one special dog.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2010)

Congratulations to Sylvia, Laurie, Danny and Gracie! I knew she was special the first time I saw her. Bobby


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats to all who placed! Sounds like Rough is on another roll after this and his recent open win.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Gracie, Norman, Morey, & Ethel.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Congrats to Team Rough wished I'd seen more of his work. These dogs are amazing.

Congrats to my TX friend Sylvia on her awesome dog Gracie playing in a tough area of the country. FC and AFC I'm sure soon. So happy for you.

Judging was tough but fair. Proud of our trials at SVRC every year.

Thanks to all workers who put on great trial. I know Thomas was the ultimate worker . Let's keep up the good work.


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to Danny Farmer, Sylvia, and FC Hilltop's High Socitity, Gracie, to a job very well done. Thank you Danny. You all have made me very proud.

Carole Robison amd
Crop Duster's Payoff Gal MH QAA
call name:Sunny


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Big congrats to tyler Shepard and Billy. A 4th in the Q from what Ive heard it was a ballbuster. Also winning the derby to make the derby list. Thats a nice dog you have there Dr Boyd. I belive thats a ribbon or two in his last three trials. Nice work.


----------



## turbodog2 (Oct 19, 2008)

You say it was a ballbuster of a test. I heard they called 11 back to the last series of the Q. That is somewhere around the number that you would expect to be in the 4th series. If the test were that hard, they must have had pretty good dog work.


----------

